# Johnson 115 won't stay running in the water



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a 1996 115 Johnson Oceanrunner that won’t stay running when in the water. I can run it all day on the hose, but won’t stay running, even at idle once in the water. No overheating alarms, water pressure seems in range, and motor seems to be peeing fine. From doing a Google search, it seems this indicates a carb issue and time for a cleaning/ rebuild. I just wanted to see ya’lls thoughts to back up what I’ve found. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Mine did the same thing and it was the choke. Have it checked out. Hope this helps

Scott


----------



## outbrdwrench (Apr 8, 2009)

yep sounds like carbs. do comp test first then clean the carbs. be sure to purge all the hoses & fuel pump with fresh fuel before you hook up the tank with fresh fuel (no water in it). good luck!


----------



## 3BARKINGSPIDERS (Mar 2, 2012)

My merc was doing same. After i changed bulb and fuel line (needed) it purs like a pussy cat.

Good luck.


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

definatly sounds like a carb issue, possibly just needs a good link and sync, and idle adjustment. what is the idle rpm on the hose,


----------



## bottomtime (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks for the advice everyone. I've already replaced the fuel hoses and bulb a few months ago prior to the current issue, and I'm in the process of emptying out the tank to ensure clean fuel. I believe the RPM's are around 750 to 1000 but I'll try and run it again to make sure. I do plan on doing the compression test and going from there. Not to sound TOO ignorant, but Sequoia, what do you mean link and sync?


----------



## gsh (Apr 15, 2008)

I have a 2000 Johnson 115 and recently had similar problems. Mine would run all day on hose, but in the water after a few minutes of open throttle it bogged down, if you primed the fuel bulb while it did this it would run fine again for a couple of minutes. It ended up being my VRO pump ($600 later) it is now running fine. Hope yours is a carb issue.


----------

